# Failed to configure plugin parameters



## tbar0711 (14. Okt 2009)

Hi,

mein Nightly Build gibt mir am Ende einen Fehler aus, desses Grund ich nicht kenne:


```
Results :

Tests run: 15, Failures: 0, Errors: 0, Skipped: 0

[INFO] [jar:jar]
[INFO] Building jar: <https://server:8888/hudson/job/test-nightly/ws/trunk/mein-test/target/mein-test-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar>
[INFO] [install:install]
[INFO] Installing <https://server:8888/hudson/job/test-nightly/ws/trunk/mein-test/target/mein-test-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar> to /cimanager/.m2/repository/mein-test/mein-test/0.0.1-SNAPSHOT/mein-test-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] BUILD ERROR
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Failed to configure plugin parameters for: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.4

check that the following section of the pom.xml is present and correct:

<distributionManagement>
  <!-- use the following if you're not using a snapshot version. -->
  <repository>
    <id>repo</id>
    <name>Repository Name</name>
    <url>scp://host/path/to/repo</url>
  </repository>
  <!-- use the following if you ARE using a snapshot version. -->
  <snapshotRepository>
    <id>repo</id>
    <name>Repository Name</name>
    <url>scp://host/path/to/repo</url>
  </snapshotRepository>
</distributionManagement>

Cause: Class 'org.apache.maven.artifact.repository.ArtifactRepository' cannot be instantiated
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Trace
org.apache.maven.lifecycle.LifecycleExecutionException: Error configuring: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin. Reason: Unable to parse the created DOM for plugin configuration
		 at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.DefaultLifecycleExecutor.executeGoals(DefaultLifecycleExecutor.java:588)
		 at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.DefaultLifecycleExecutor.executeGoalWithLifecycle(DefaultLifecycleExecutor.java:500)
		 at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.DefaultLifecycleExecutor.executeGoal(DefaultLifecycleExecutor.java:479)
		 at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.DefaultLifecycleExecutor.executeGoalAndHandleFailures(DefaultLifecycleExecutor.java:331)
		 at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.DefaultLifecycleExecutor.executeTaskSegments(DefaultLifecycleExecutor.java:292)
		 at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.DefaultLifecycleExecutor.execute(DefaultLifecycleExecutor.java:142)
		 at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.doExecute(DefaultMaven.java:336)
		 at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.execute(DefaultMaven.java:129)
		 at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.main(MavenCli.java:301)
		 at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
		 at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
		 at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
		 at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
		 at org.codehaus.classworlds.Launcher.launchEnhanced(Launcher.java:315)
		 at org.codehaus.classworlds.Launcher.launch(Launcher.java:255)
		 at org.codehaus.classworlds.Launcher.mainWithExitCode(Launcher.java:430)
		 at org.codehaus.classworlds.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:375)
Caused by: org.apache.maven.plugin.PluginConfigurationException: Error configuring: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin. Reason: Unable to parse the created DOM for plugin configuration
		 at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultPluginManager.populatePluginFields(DefaultPluginManager.java:1290)
		 at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultPluginManager.getConfiguredMojo(DefaultPluginManager.java:663)
		 at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultPluginManager.executeMojo(DefaultPluginManager.java:431)
		 at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.DefaultLifecycleExecutor.executeGoals(DefaultLifecycleExecutor.java:559)
		 ... 16 more
Caused by: org.codehaus.plexus.component.configurator.ComponentConfigurationException: Class 'org.apache.maven.artifact.repository.ArtifactRepository' cannot be instantiated
		 at org.codehaus.plexus.component.configurator.converters.AbstractConfigurationConverter.instantiateObject(AbstractConfigurationConverter.java:121)
		 at org.codehaus.plexus.component.configurator.converters.composite.ObjectWithFieldsConverter.fromConfiguration(ObjectWithFieldsConverter.java:88)
		 at org.codehaus.plexus.component.configurator.converters.ComponentValueSetter.configure(ComponentValueSetter.java:247)
		 at org.codehaus.plexus.component.configurator.converters.composite.ObjectWithFieldsConverter.processConfiguration(ObjectWithFieldsConverter.java:137)
		 at org.codehaus.plexus.component.configurator.BasicComponentConfigurator.configureComponent(BasicComponentConfigurator.java:56)
		 at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultPluginManager.populatePluginFields(DefaultPluginManager.java:1284)
		 ... 19 more
Caused by: java.lang.InstantiationException: org.apache.maven.artifact.repository.ArtifactRepository
		 at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Class.java:335)
		 at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Class.java:303)
		 at org.codehaus.plexus.component.configurator.converters.AbstractConfigurationConverter.instantiateObject(AbstractConfigurationConverter.java:111)
		 ... 24 more
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time: 3 minutes 55 seconds
[INFO] Finished at: Wed Oct 14 05:53:47 CEST 2009
[INFO] Final Memory: 92M/474M
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zeichne Testergebnisse auf.
```

In der Hauptpom habe ich allerdings schon seit Jahr und Tag das distributionManagement-Tag richtig definiert.

Ich habe ein Hauptprojekt (nennen wir es major). In dessen pom ist das distributionManagement-Tag richtig definiert. Dann habe ich ein Unterprojekt (nennen wir es part1) und ein zweites Unterprojekt (nennen wir es test). Im Projekt test befinden sich alle Testklassen, die Klassen im part1 testen. Alles soweit richtig konfiguriert. Wie man sieht, laufen die Tests auch alle erfolgreich und komplett ohne Fehler durch.

Führe ich bei mir lokal mvn clean test aus, bekomme ich obigen Fehler nicht.

Weiss jemand, woran es liegen könnte, dass ich diesen Fehler beim Nightly Build bekomme und wie man ihn beheben kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Viele Grüße
T.


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2009)

> Führe ich bei mir lokal mvn clean test aus, bekomme ich obigen Fehler nicht.


Wäre auch seltsam eine Fehlermeldung vom Deploy Plugin zu bekommen ohne das es aufgerufen wird, oder? 

Was passiert wenn du lokal einen Deploy ausführst?


----------



## tbar0711 (14. Okt 2009)

Wenn ich mvn deploy bei mir lokal ausführe bekomme ich den gleichen Fehler.

Grüße
T.


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2009)

Na also, dann ist offensichtlich deine distributionManagement Konfiguration falsch.

Die müsstest uns jetzt zeigen


----------



## tbar0711 (14. Okt 2009)

Ok, hier ist die distributionManagement Konfiguration aus meiner Hauptpom:

[XML]
	<distributionManagement>
		<repository>
			<id>central</id>
			<name>MY Release-Repository</name>
			<url>dav:http://meinServer:8000/artifactory/libs-releases
			</url>
		</repository>
		<snapshotRepository>
			<id>snapshots</id>
			<name>MY Snaphshot-Repository</name>
			<url>
				dav:http://meinServer:8000/artifactory/libs-snapshots
			</url>
		</snapshotRepository>
		<site>
			<id>my-repository-server</id>
			<name>MY Sites</name>
			<url>
				scp://meinServer/srv/www/htdocs/lg-app/maven/sites/major/${project.version}/
			</url>
		</site>
	</distributionManagement>
[/XML]

Und vielen Dank für die momentane schnelle Unterstützung. :toll:

Grüße
T.


----------



## tbar0711 (14. Okt 2009)

Ich vermute, ich habe die Lösung. Zumindest kommt bei mir lokal nun beim Aufruf von mvn deploy kein Fehler mehr.

Ich habe meine distributionManagement Konfiguration aus der Hauptpom zusätzlich in die pom des test Projektes mitaufgenommen.

Grüße
T.


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2009)

Hast du Artifactory richtig konfiguriert? So mit Benutzern & Passwörtern & Rollen?


----------



## tbar0711 (15. Okt 2009)

Hi,

ja, Artifactory ist bestens konfiguriert. Der Fehler ist ja jetzt auch weg. Hat sich erledigt. Durch die zusätzliche Implementierung meiner distributionManagement Konfiguration aus der Hauptpom in die pom des test Projektes konnte ich den Fehler beseitigen. Nightly Build is back to normal. Juhuu !!!
Vielen Dank für die Mühe.

Grüße
T.


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2009)

> Durch die zusätzliche Implementierung meiner distributionManagement Konfiguration aus der Hauptpom in die pom des test Projektes konnte ich den Fehler beseitigen


Hört sich an, als ob nur Komposition verwendet wurde (<module>), aber keine Parent Pom von der geerbt wird (parent).


----------

